# Fresh hoops for my eight year old



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So for her birthday I decided a new set of wheels would be nice. I can't believe how well this eight year old bike has held up. Not flaws in the finish and every component is the same after 15,000+ miles. I have changed cassettes, tires, chain, cables, and brake pads. That is it. Best money I have spent since I started riding. The new wheels are sweet too. 1470g on the scale. I had Cosmic Carbones on before and the 350g diet should be a nice change in wheels. The second picture was 2011 at the top of Alpe d'Huez. She flew up the mountain that day.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice! Although I love my 595, I don't think Look will ever outdo the 585.


----------



## Anant (Nov 28, 2012)

A nice hoop and birthday gift for any daughter. Hope she will always do best.


----------

